# New Goat Facility



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Started this about a month ago.










The area where the goats are enclosed was originally used for a hog pen, but haven't attempted to feed out a pig in over 10 years.

Bob


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

We had to replace all of the original wire, went back with 6' welded from Tractor Supply.



Yard side of new milking station, shelter, and fence;



Goat side;


Bob


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

The new facility is 8' deep by 12' long, separated in the middle to make two 6'X8' areas. One to be used as their shelter, the other as a milking station.

Shelter;

We will spread pine chips as soon as they get the chat packed down a bit.

Milking;


With concrete floor angled to allow easy wash down.

Since winter weather is only about 4 months and most of the year the milker and the goats will appreciate all the breeze available, we plan to "wrap" the outside in a Visqueen type plastic during the winter months.

Bob


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That looks great.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Great job!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow...that looks great!!
Lucky goats.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How great!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Arkie that is really nice!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Love the areas. You mention visquin, I take it your guys won't chew it off? My turds chew everything! I had plastic over a window (low to the ground) with duct tape. Sure enough they worked it until they pulled it off.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Love the areas. You mention visquin, I take it your guys won't chew it off? My turds chew everything! I had plastic over a window (low to the ground) with duct tape. Sure enough they worked it until they pulled it off.


The #ell-biach Toggenburg started ripping it loose as soon as it was put up. Wife caught her full in the side with the staple gun she was using at the time(thrown, NOT stapled). When we "went away" I hid and blasted her with the water hose when she walked back up and started again. Since then it's been virtually unmolested. 

Bob


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Lol, I see that and I'm like, won't the goats be cold in winter? Oh, wait... you live in Arizona. Great goat area!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Tayet said:


> Lol, I see that and I'm like, won't the goats be cold in winter? Oh, wait... you live in Arizona. Great goat area!


AR=Arkansas. Winters aren't normally that harsh, just about 4 months when below freezing temp can be expected, then usually not for extended periods.

AZ=Arizona. Never been there.

Bob


----------



## delfe (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice!


----------

